# Black Bean and Corn Relish



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

This is a great summer time side dish, dip for tortilla chips or great on top of grilled steak pork or fish!

1 can black beans
1 can of sweet corn
1/3 cup diced onion
1/3 cup diced red bell pepper
1tsp cayenne pepper
1tsp ground cumin
1/3 cup fresh chopped cilantro
White vinegar to taste
Salt and Pepper to finish off

1st drain the black beans and corn to rid excess liquid then add all other ingredients in a medium to large mixing bowls, chill and enjoy....keeps for days.


----------

